

Can we get an alert when someone replies to your comment thread? - lowglow

-
======
pg
Yes; just sign up for Notifo, and put your Notifo id in the notifo field of
your profile.

~~~
veyron
Does this honor noprocrast?

------
rms
YC startup <http://notifo.com/> will do this.

 _edited_

~~~
pg
You mean <http://notifo.com>.

------
Brewer
Just a thought, if you want to do this then I recommend not posting anything
that becomes popular. I wouldn't be happy if I woke up with 100 email
notifications that my thread had been replied to.

